# Scoring Tip



## white_tiger_137 (Mar 23, 2006)

Learn what shots really affect your score. Putts inside 3 feet are (should be) automatic. So, if you're testing a flop shot against a bump-and-run, don't just look at the average leave. The flop could leave you with 5 shots at 2 feet and 5 at 8, a decent-looking average of 5 feet. But how many of those 8 footers would you make? One, maybe two? 

Flop=6 up and downs out of 10

So, you try the bump-and-run. You hit 5 to 3 feet and 5 to 5. Average of 4. Not that big of a difference, right? Wrong. You'll make all your 3 footers, and at least half of the 5 footers. 

Bump-and-Run= 8 up and downs out of 10.

Make sure you know what statistic really matters, and then test that. A putt from three feet is just as easy as one from two, so even though those pretty little flops as skewing the average, what you need to look at is what percentage of the putts you leave yourself are automatic.


----------

